# Merle Standard Poodle



## lily cd re

I hate seeing stuff like this. When people breed doodles and sneak in genes that are linked to health issues as is the case with the merle gene, it makes everybody look poorly. 

I hadn't seen it live, but there was a piece on the Today show recently where they made the AKC out to be endorsers of puppy mills. It was a Rossen Reports piece. The AKC website has information about it since obviously they aren't happy with how the piece aired. I don't totally love everything AKC does, but without them there we would lose a major venue for obedience, rally, agility, conformation and many other dog sports.


----------



## N2Mischief

It is a shame. My chihuahua "Emilio" is a merle. He was a rescue. He has liver problems, pancreatitis, luxating patellas and slipped hocks. He is like one big bad gene. I have read that the merle chihuahuas are riddled with health problems and often way over-sized. Emilio isn't oversized, but the other health problems cause him to have less then a pain-free life.


----------



## lily cd re

N2Mischief, so sorry to hear that the merle gene has bitten Emilio so hard. I am sure he is lucky to be with you and that you do everything you can to give him happy days.


----------



## Minnie

While I am in no way endorsing mix breeding of any breed I don't understand the merle issue. I had the joy of caring for a blue merle Austrailian Shepherd for nearly 16 years wonderful years with no health issues and now have a red merle Mini American Shepherd (two blue eyes) that is a wonderful young dog with so far no health issues. Both of these dogs came from high quality show-performance breeders that did full health testing.


----------



## Indiana

Apparently there can be problems if two merles are bred to each other. This is one quote about that; “If two heterozygous merles are bred together, statistically 25% of the offspring will inherit two merle factor genes, one from each parent. When this happens, we produce what is known as a "double (homozygous) merle". The effect of the gene is then doubly intense. There is so much color dilution that the dog is usually predominantly white, and almost always has impaired hearing or vision-or both. Many double merle dogs do not survive to birth.” Pigment and Health 

But I don't know much about it either; I did know someone who had a double blue merle collie, who was pure white. But I guess there is some danger in it, and in poodles, where would this merle gene come from since it wasn't in the breed until apparently now.


----------



## Minnie

Oh yes just like any other breed Aussie's have issues - health testing is extremely important - especially in litters with blue eyed pups as they can be born or end up blind and/or deaf. My girl has gorgeous baby blues but her genetics are clear - though any animal/human can end up with an issue.

Health issues is one of the reasons I am so against mix breeding and one of the worst designer breedings is "Aussiedoodles" it's just really really sad :-(


----------



## Countryboy

PoodlePowerBC said:


> To the point ... So if a Standard Poodle is "merle" can it be registered ?KC. Or does this just mean it can't be shown ?KC but can still be registered ?KC. I am so confused. And how far back does ?KC check to ensure that a little Aussie hasn't snuck in the mix.


Logically... if a puppy's parents are registered purebred, then the puppies can be registered. Even if they're purple.

The Kennel Club needs to look no further back than the parents. 'Coz, once upon a time, the KC accepted them.

Showing??? Nope. Both the PCC and the PCA allow only solids to show... so far.


----------



## Quossum

From this site: POODLE COAT COLORS: OVERVIEW OF ALL COLORS

The pertinent section reads, "The merle gene has NOT been found to be carried by poodles. That means that the merle gene had to be introduced into the poodle via another breed of dog. Whereas these dogs are very striking in color, they are highly suspect as to the purity of their breeding. It is a color that I would highly recommend staying away from. If you will notice these "merle poodles" are NOT registered through the AKC or UKC. This is probably due to their being a lot of questions when it came to having them DNA'd. No picture available."

However there is a very different perspective on merle appearing at the bottom of this page: Paris Poodles- Poodles Markings.

Here is blog with some interesting musings on Poodle color, including merle: Musings of a Biologist and Dog Lover: Mismark Case Study: Poodle

Just various tidbits of food for thought.

--Q


----------



## Countryboy

This phrase from the blog made me smile...

Every breed standard in existence was written by a single person or a small group of people and what is considered "unacceptable" is purely based on their opinions.

And here in Canada, right now, the PCC is being asked to consider the idea of allowing Partis to compete in Conformation. So things may change . . . in time.

If they change up here???... and it 'grows' the sport???... u can bet that the PCA will be watching.  lol


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Quossum said:


> From this site:
> 
> However there is a very different perspective on merle appearing at the bottom of this page: Paris Poodles- Poodles Markings.
> 
> 
> --Q


Interesting ... this is the breeder of my first Standard that had TONS of health issues. At the time she showed as a BYB with only one bitch breeding, and now she has exploded with puppies everywhere!!! Hopefully health testing now  Looks like she leaves tails long now though ... I had to fight for that!


----------



## outwest

Blue merle has long been known to be linked to health issues. They have worked them out in some of the breeds, but even then they are careful who they breed together. Why do people do these things?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

"Why do people do these things?" The almighty $$$$ is my guess 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

I would add that we empower these people when we give them our $$$$$$$$. If there is no market for merle poodles, doodles, schnoodles and the like then the unscrupulous will not produce them.


----------

